# Gas Fluxer Neutral Flame



## NovatoTed (Apr 5, 2014)

I hoping some on this forum with more experience with a gas fluxer can help me confirm what I think a neutral flame looks like when using a gas fluxer.

My set up:

Oxy/Acetylene
Purox W-200 torch body
single flame tips from #2 - #30
Oxygen set to 6-7 psi, acetylene 6-7 psi
Single stage victor SR-260A regulator
Two Stage Airco Oxygen regulator
Gas Flux modle 69, set to almost maximum flux saturation
Brazing properly cleaned steel
Gas flux brass rod C-04
No flux paste is used

There are tons of pictures available that show the 3 flame times when not using the gas fluxer. 













When I am using the fluxer I am adjusting the flame to what looks like a neutral flame but the practice pieces of steel are not allowing the brass to wet out when things up to temperature, the steel is looking burn, and getting mill scale. So I back the oxygen off and have a flame that looks carborizing but the braze looks good and there is no burning or mill scale. Also I don't see any evidence of carbon deposit on the steel or the brass.

I was hoping someone with more experience with a gas fluxer can confirm that a neutral gas flux flame looks more like a carborizing flame when using a gas fluxer.


----------

